# 500k Linear Potentiometer—Dual Gang?



## farwest1 (Apr 6, 2020)

I purchased the only *500K OHM Linear Potentiometer PCB Mount *that I could find on Tayda.

It arrived today and it's dual gang mount (see attached.) Is that right? 

The circuit calls for a B500K linear pot with _parallel resistors_. Doesn't call out dual gang. Is there any way for me to use the "dual gang" or do i need to order a new pot? I assume I can't use it, but I thought I'd ask you all just in case.


----------



## phi1 (Apr 6, 2020)

What pcb is it for?


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2020)

You could use one gang and snip the leads off the other, shame to waste a dual gang like that though


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Barry said:


> You could use one gang and snip the leads off the other, shame to waste a dual gang like that though


I don't mind wasting one if it means waiting another two weeks for a Tayda order. But would snipping the leads affect the performance in any way?

The pedal is an Aion Electronics Aurora compressor. I've built a bunch through PedalPCB too, which are all fantastic. And these forums are great.








						Aurora Compressor / Sustainer
					

Based on the Ross Compressor and MXR Dyna Comp. The original guitar compressor pedal, still a favorite of guitarists after over 40 years.




					aionelectronics.com


----------



## phi1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Gotcha. Do what Barry said, do effect to the performance. Just make sure you use something to prevent the back of the pot from shorting on the board


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Gotcha. Do what Barry said, do effect to the performance. Just make sure you use something to prevent the back of the pot from shorting on the board


I think that should read "no effect to the performance" and there wouldn't be as it's two separate pots stacked, you'd just be not using one, be sure to select the one that aligns properly with your build


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks! Just out of curiosity, what would be a case where you'd want a dual gang pot? When you want two values to adjust at the same rate in parallel?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 6, 2020)

Active filters often tune two stages at once, like the ParaPedal.  
The tunable mid boost filter in the VFE Ice Scream uses a dual pot to maintain a symmetric T-network.
The Klon Centaur uses a dual gang to turn the gain up on the dirty channel while turning the gain down on the clean channel.


----------

